# Bsn true mass



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

I used the old school protein and oats but looking at true mass looks good, not mega servings like on total gainer. Any other decent ones about. Or is true mass decent.


----------



## mrbritish (Mar 29, 2013)

I used it tried the chocolate , didn't like it

I found I had better gains with protein ,maltrodextrin

Oats and evoo made with milk .

Cheaper too

Been using the protein works lately

Good company and prices


----------



## jonnym4 (May 8, 2011)

Myprotein total mass is a very similar product to true mass. Think they are both made by glanbia actually. Or if you decide you need a high calorie gainer go for hard mass by inner armour


----------

